# No input from keyboard in X

## Hilarion

Hello,

I have encountered a problem that I don't know how to solve. In CLI my keyboard works, but it does not work when I start X. I have tried several things such as recompiling the kernel with additional options or the solution found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6793842.html

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Hilarion

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can post emerge --info and /var/log/Xorg.0.log with wgetpaste?

----------

## Hilarion

Here they are:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/jbrOOZ91FqcnhLgO3rGn/

and

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/OU89uinSbAeZNWHO1WK3/

----------

## bytetrip

Is this a laptop keyboard or eg. a keyboard plugged into USB port?

What window manager are you using? Does your mouse work? What exactly have you tried that is not working? Can you open programs and they do not recognize keyboard input, or are you trying to use the keyboard to open a launcher or menu that is not working?

----------

## Hilarion

I have a PC, so it is a regular USB keyboard, mouse does not work either. By 'does not work' I mean complete lack of response to any sort of interaction with it, so the only way to control it for now is over ssh(I have X starting automatically at startup). I currently use gnome as window manager and finally, I have tried several tweaks in kernel with USB drivers, such as adding different options to the modules apart from XHCI(which is included in the kernel) and some things around INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf.

----------

## Jaglover

Did it ever work? Did some upgrade or change you made cause the keyboard to stop working? You said you recompiled the kernel, but you are running a kernel from June 8th, maybe you didn't install your new kernel?

----------

## Hilarion

The system has been on the PC for only about a week or so so there were no real upgrades. Also, the kernel was recompiled multiple times in the past week(via make && make modules_install && make install). And as long as I remember correctly, input did not work in the window manager at all.

----------

## Hilarion

Also, as an addition, I use lightdm as display manager and I did not download new kernel for every recompilation, so that may be the cause for the old date.

----------

## Jaglover

No, the kernel you are running was built on June 8th. Unless your clock was wrong at the build time this means you are running 12 days old kernel. 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hilarion,

```
[    12.661] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    12.661] Current Operating System: Linux HAL9000.Discovery_One 4.9.16-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Jun 8 22:57:29 CEST 2017 x86_64
```

That's the second build of your kernel (#2) and it was built on Thu Jun 8 22:57:29 CEST 2017.

As a wild guess, you have not been mounting /boot for kernel installs.

```
[    13.034] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7300:1002:0b36 rev 202, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/2097152, 0xec200000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
```

That's an AMD R9 graphics card.

Xorg says

```
[    13.154] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    13.154] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[    13.154] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    13.154] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[    13.154] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
```

The ati driver loaded and failed to to find kernel support. 

```
 [    13.222] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
```

so it fell back to VESA.

```
 [    13.235] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
```

Step one is to find out why you are not running the kernel you think you are and fix that.

----------

## krinn

evdev at least depends on udev

i'm pretty sure libinput too

you have enable evdev, libinput, keyboard and mouse drivers, but if udev doesn't work: libinput and evdev won't

and if you didn't disable the use of evdev and libinput (with AutoAddDevices no set), the keyboard and mouse drivers won't work too

udev is part of systemd, so if something bug systemd, it might bug udev too (ah the joy of systemd fat ass dependencies)

if i was you i would:

- remove systemd

but as i'm not you, i would then check this then:

```
[    13.033] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration
```

----------

## Jaglover

Gnome profile is in use, so removing systemd is not a trivial task.

----------

## krinn

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Gnome profile is in use, so removing systemd is not a trivial task.

 

I'm not asking him to remove systemd 

that's just a joke about me and systemd love: hence the "if i was you...", because being me, that would be the first thing i would do  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilarion

Well, it turns out there's a heap of things I've done wrong. Thanks to NeddySeagoon for pointing out that my /boot partition was not mounted, the reason for that was a broken fstab file.

And as for systemd and gnome, I think I will try to fix what I can and in the event that I mess up again I will get rid of both and go for something like i3.

----------

